# Next step from D5100?



## michael_cell (Apr 20, 2012)

So I've been shooting with my D5100 body for over a year now.
My D5100 is my first Nikon body, I had some very fun and interesting shoots with it!
My question would be, what body would you recommend for me to purchase next!

My next chapter in my Nikon life is open for suggestions!


----------



## greybeard (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a d5100 too and I'm going to wait and see.  They just came out with a 36MP D800 and 24MP D3200.  I'd like to see where the D300 and D7000 end up with all these upgrades. (JMO)


----------



## michael_cell (Apr 20, 2012)

I have my eye on the 3200, but then again it is still entry level.

What do you think about theWU-1A adapter?


----------



## greybeard (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really waiting to see what they do with the D300S and the D7000


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 20, 2012)

D400 soon to be announced


----------



## murklemark (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm on a d3100 and thinking of picking up a uses d700 to get me the low light full frame body. But if the rumours of a d700e are true I may wait for that.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 21, 2012)

Nikons are upgrading too fast for me to keep up with these days.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2012)

If I had a good selection of FX compatible lenses, I'd upgrade to the D700 or D800.  If I didn't, I'd acquire a good selection of FX compatible lenses before even considering a second body.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 21, 2012)

Lenses are far more critical than an upgraded body.  Save until you get yourself several FX lenses that cover the type of photography you do.  Only when you have great lenses is there any reason at all to update from the perfectly adequate D5100...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 21, 2012)

A whole year!  I'm in the "upgrade or expand lenses before body" camp, however:

1. What do you need to do that the D5100 can not allow you to do?
2. Which body will allow you to do this?
-- your answer.

Or you could just get the D4 and the D800 and be set for a couple more years.


----------



## Ygoza (Apr 22, 2012)

d90, d7000, d300


----------



## michael_cell (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah lenses have always been my priority!
I would like to get a full frame body, which the D5100 is not.

Do any of you have reviews on the D3X?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 26, 2012)

IF you will be going to FX be sure you will have money to buy $2000 lenses..because you can not use DX lenses on them, well you can but you will drop down MP and whats the point of having an FX body with DX lenses...just saying.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 26, 2012)

Why does everyone seem to feel the need to upgrade their camera on an annual basis?  

I had my D40 for nearly 5 years before I changed and I only changed it because I unexpectedly had the opportunity to do so.  If the opportunity hadn't presented itself, I'd still be happy with it now!

What can't you do with your D5100 that would be able to do with another camera?  At what point when using your D5100 do you think to yourself , "If only I could [insert limitation here]..." and what is that limitation?


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 26, 2012)

Forkie said:


> Why does everyone seem to feel the need to upgrade their camera on an annual basis?



If the funds are available then go ahead and upgrade to your heart's content. Nothing wrong with that.

However, I'm in the invest in good glass camp.


----------



## The_Duke (Apr 26, 2012)

greybeard said:


> Nikons are upgrading too fast for me to keep up with these days.



Quoted for truth!


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2012)

You're avoiding the major players in the question, my friend.

What glass do you have?
What type of photography do you do?
What would you like to be able to do that your D5100 doesn't?

Mark


----------



## michael_cell (Apr 27, 2012)

I shoot with AF-S 14-24mm f/2.8G ED, 105mm f/2.8G ED-IF AF-S VR, and AF-S 35mm f/1.8G DX.

I would like to take advantage of a full frame and shoot fx. That is why i would like to upgrade. I am more than content with what I have. I would like to expand my kit.


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2012)

michael_cell said:


> I would like to take advantage of a full frame and shoot fx.



But that's the question I'm asking.  What exactly are you trying to take advantage of that you cannot with DX already?

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

DX sux (for me). One example i'll share instead of typing out a gazillion- Shooting portraits at say, at 85mm you have to back up so far you lose precious depth of field and in a regular size pro studio I hit the back wall.

I had a d5000 and went to a d7000, but ultimately went full frame and thats the best thing i ever did.  Fortunately the D7000 became in high demand and I dumped it at a decent price. Learn from my mistakes


----------



## IByte (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh so many models and not enough money  ><. I just upgraded from the d5k to the7k, and by the time I make it the FX bodies, they will have d1-10k models lol.


----------



## michael_cell (Apr 27, 2012)

my answer has been to take advantage of a full frame,
to be more specific would be to take full advantage of a wide lens.


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2012)

Sigma makes an 8-16mm.  That's the same as your 14mm.  Just saying.  

If you'd still want to switch to full frame to take advantage of one lens, the D700, D3, and D3s are all great alternatives if you're looking for a fast camera with low-light, high ISO performance.  D800 for incredible resolution, incredible image quality, and fairly incredible ISO performance.  Or, wait for September and deal with whatever new bodies (supposedly 2 more are coming) come out between now and then.

Mark


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2012)

I had and used both -  DX and FX. Each has it's +'s.

Nikon got behind on their upgrade releases because of the natual disasterrs that happened in Japan and Thailand.


----------



## michael_cell (Apr 27, 2012)

That is exactly why I am open to suggestions. I can't quite figure out what body I want or if I should just wait. The time window in between new body's and upgrades is very small now. I can buy something now and 3 months later come across a body with minimal but pivotal upgrades.


----------



## poker_jake (Apr 27, 2012)

michael_cell said:


> That is exactly why I am open to suggestions. I can't quite figure out what body I want or if I should just wait. The time window in between new body's and upgrades is very small now. I can buy something now and 3 months later come across a body with minimal but pivotal upgrades.



Look for a D700. If you don't care about video, they can be found for under $2000 refurbished.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 27, 2012)

Michel_cell - I also have used both DX and FX, I started out with a D50 a long time ago then to the D90 then the D7000. I thought that was it for me...I started doing hdr and got more serious about my hobby not only with HDR but portraits and sport shots. I wanted lenses that would only benefit on a full frame camera. I never thought about upgrading to full frame because I am not a pro and I do not make a living as a photographer. I do make money hear and there as supplemental income but not anywhere near making a full time career. I researched the heck out lenses I was interested in and body's to choose from. I knew I wanted the 14-24 2.8 lens as it is super duper wide on a full frame. I had always wanted the 70-200 2.8 on the DX as you get more reach ( not really just magnified but still it feels like your do ) 

I went ahead and chose the D700 over the D800 for a few reasons, I will explain to you.
1) The D800 36mp to me is just to much for what I REALLY need at this time. The file sizes are huge and I guarantee if you process a lot of photos like I do you will need a more high end computer to take the abuse.

2) the D800 has a slower FPS (frames per second) than the D700 and to me I need the fastest FPS for shooting sports

3) I do not shoot video so I could care less about that feature.

4) The D700 is just more versatile for many areas of photography

Price tag was not a big factor for me. the difference of $1000 over what I really needed and wanted was a no brainer. The other thing is that if I did want the D800 I would be on a long waiting list and think of all the shots I would miss.

I also new that if the D400 came out and it was a full frame I might be interested in selling the D700 if it was a better camera and I know I can get close to what I paid for the D700. Also if the D700 comes out with an upgrade such as more MP but no more than 24 would I be interested in. If it went down to iso 100..and just more more more I would consider it.

THese are the reasons I sold my D7000 and decided on the D700 and I am glad I did!

You can not look at what has not come out yet..plus when it does you are not guaranteed to even get your hands on it right away so you might be waiting months and months before you get the newer models. Think about all the shots you could have had in the meantime, also you could always sell what you buy now and  get most of your money back, look at it like renting......

I think YOU have to decide what you need and what YOU want. There has been plenty of help and input and you just have to decide what is going to work out best.


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2012)

michael_cell said:


> That is exactly why I am open to suggestions. I can't quite figure out what body I want or if I should just wait. The time window in between new body's and upgrades is very small now. I can buy something now and 3 months later come across a body with minimal but pivotal upgrades.


I recommend you focus on which tool(s) will get the task done you want done.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, sounds like you want a FX body and since you already have several DX lenses I would think the D800 would be perfect as it works at 16mp with DX lenses and 36mp with FX lenses.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 27, 2012)

What do you feel is lacking in your D5100 that you need to buy a new camera?


----------



## Bukitimah (Apr 28, 2012)

What to upgrade next never leaves our mind I guess. I started with d5000 although I was looking at D90. To save a couple of hundreds, I opt for D5000. It was a great camera and the only excuse then when I change was that the LCD screen resolution is not good enough for me. Being a novice, I depend very much on the screen to determine if the photo is OK. When I went back and display on my computer screen, the result can be very different.

I was then considering the D90 again but the D300 was a interesting option. The D300s would be better because of the video option but then the cost put me off. If I am doing video, I could easily use a compact pns camera.

Not wanting to hold on to too many cameras, my dry cabinet is a small one, I let go the d5000. I fill the camera body is just one part. The lenses are more important. Your D5100 should be good till you find reasons why it cannot achieve what you need. Mine d300 is suppose to be abe to shoot 5 fps, I hardly need that! 

Whilst for FX, I heard it is a total new ball game. At this moment, I am not considering FX nor any camera upgrade. I may want to buy a few lenses but I am not sure how often do I use them. 

I guess, each time when we want to buy something, hold back for a couple of days and try using whatever you have. Those merchants will be very upset with my statement.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 28, 2012)

"Your D5100 should be good till you find reasons why it cannot achieve what you need"

 Yep way too many upgrade as a want then a Need! All the while ignoring upgrading or adding glass or flash tripod,etc?

For me the need going from entry level to next was to eliminate frustrations. As smaller viewfinder no built in motor or flash commander mode. And less in the way of dedicated controls that allow me to make quick changes on the fly without my eye leaving the Bigger Brighter viewfinder of my upgrade. Missed shots to go menu digging is frustrating.

Way too many put way too much significance on Sensor performance and High ISO ability. But truth be told they rarely shoot beyond 200 iso. Seen this many times of not even considering a D90 as an upgrade. And thinking of going from a D40 or older entry D3000 to newer entry like D5100. Personally I just don't get it

As my D90 was an upgrade for me with a lot more built in features and dedicated controls that I use daily. Where higher ISO considerations are needed occasionally. And the D90 is no slouch at 3200 so am content enough for next year not lusting after full frame or D7000,etc..... I Want but Don't Need!
.


----------



## michael_cell (May 1, 2012)

Bukitimah said:


> I guess, each time when we want to buy something, hold back for a couple of days and try using whatever you have. Those merchants will be very upset with my statement.



^ Very True!

Thank you all for your input! 
It is very much appreciated!


----------

